# AR Price



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

I stop at Gallenson's yesterday to look at AR, when back this afternoon and guess what ? A Price jump of $25. I ask what that was all about and the answer was 24 hours. :shock: When Steve used to own the place it was sure alot nicer to deal with them.  Guess that will be the last gun from them. :evil:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It might be the last one you get anywhere. Several I've been looking at are now sold out nationwide as of this morning.. The ban is coming, there is little doubt at this point. Sales are skyrocketing today so demand is pushing the prices through the ceiling.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with Dallan. ARs are going to be rare as hen's teeth in the coming weeks.

Just so happens that I bought a Colt LE6920 a few weeks ago just in preparation for this....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nothing to do with Gallensons. I was at SW yesterday and all of the Savages were missing price tags and was told for price changes. I replied you mean "price increases?" No response, but clearly only to increase, they have to pay for their new healthcare taxes along with a coming ban dealing with supply and demand.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Better buy them quick because they are moving out the door. I work at a gun shop and these last two days have been our busiest yet. Hurry up and get an AR while you still can. Not because of any bans coming but because everyone is buying them up and there won't be any more left.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Geeze, try to find a 20 round magazine for an AR... they are gone pretty much now nation wide. Cheaper than dirt sold nearly everything last night. The frenzy is on. Ammo will be next.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Geeze, try to find a 20 round magazine for an AR... they are gone pretty much now nation wide. Cheaper than dirt sold nearly everything last night. The frenzy is on. Ammo will be next.
> 
> -DallanC


I just stopped by Sportsmans Warehouse for a completely unrelated item and ended up buying the last two mags they had


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Prices are spinning out of control. as much as 40% increase for AKs, ARs etc. in the last few days. Arsenal just raised their prices to their high volume dealers for their standard milled 30rd guns to $1300. FOR DEALERS. I remember picking these up for 600 bucks not that many years ago.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

There was still little wooden drum full of 30rd PMAGS for $14.99 in front of the gun counter at Cabelas a couple hours ago. They were about out of AR's but the prices hadn't gone up.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

HOLY CHIT...! Watching a couple ARs on a popular auction site, they are well beyond 2x the price a week ago and still screaming up! $2500 for a AR with no scope??? O M G ...


-DallanC


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: AR Price Like we all didnt see this happening*

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=157&si ... after-conn


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That backpack wouldnt stop any of the rounds the guy used to kill the kids unfortunately. Odds are pretty good just the sheer number and thickness of books our poor kids have to haul around with them would do as good or better to stop a round.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

WOW! AR's that were $900 4 days ago are now listed in the classifieds for double and more. 30 Round magazines have doubled + in price. .223 ammo is scarce and expensive when you find it. Where does it stop? People are in panic mode right now and they are buying compulsively. I understand the fear, but gun laws won't change overnight and without a fight. I saw the same thing back in '94 when the weapons ban was initiated. 30 round mags for $100 and more......10 years later they were readily available for under $10. I understand the fight this time will be for a permanent ban on certain weapons and magazines, so yes I see why everyone is out to get what they can while they can. I just wonder at what point prices will level off....................


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

It's not just the AR's that are through the roof. I made the mistake of selling a pistol a month ago because my wife really wanted extra money for some Black Friday stuff. I sold it with the agreement that I could buy another one with some Christmas money I had coming. I haven't been to the big box stores, but at places like Al's and Cal Ranch all the Christmas sale prices have been removed and the handguns I was looking at are priced $2-300 more than they were two weeks ago. 

I hate panic driven price increases! :evil:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It might backfire for people rushing out to buy them. They could very well make individuals possess a class III license to own one. I seriously believe this is a possibility. 

Minimally I think the brady bill come back, I believe they will require mandatory registration of ALL existing AR15s, and make it illegal to sell them. I also think they will also require background checks at gun shows, and add on at least a 5cent per bullet tax to pay for new policies.

It was a good fun run, but the party is over. I am just hoping they dont ban ALL semi-automatic weapons like .22's and shotguns as well. They are certainly going to try.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DallanC said:


> It might backfire for people rushing out to buy them. They could very well make individuals possess a class III license to own one. I seriously believe this is a possibility.
> 
> Minimally I think the brady bill come back, I believe they will require mandatory registration of ALL existing AR15s, and make it illegal to sell them. I also think they will also require background checks at gun shows, and add on at least a 5cent per bullet tax to pay for new policies.
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm thinking anything is a possibility at this point.
Here's what I think will be proposed:
Ban on high capacity magazines, flash suppresors, assault rifles/shotguns and probably try to get all semi-autos banned. Background checks at gun shows, and probably make private sellers go to a FFL holder to transfer firearms. They will probably tax the crap out of ammo like you stated. I think they will have a hell of a time (if they intend to) getting people to register the firearms they currently own. (No criminal would do this) There's probably a bunch more crap they will try to include in the proposal we can't even imagine.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Stopped in at Gallensons today. AR mags (what they had left) has jumped from $14.95 to $39.95. Ammo in .223 had jumped to $345 per 500. The very few AR's they had left had jumped from $700-900 to $2500-3000. :shock: It's sickening from all points of view.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> It's not just the AR's that are through the roof. I made the mistake of selling a pistol a month ago because my wife really wanted extra money for some Black Friday stuff. I sold it with the agreement that I could buy another one with some Christmas money I had coming. I haven't been to the big box stores, but at places like Al's and Cal Ranch all the Christmas sale prices have been removed and the handguns I was looking at are priced $2-300 more than they were two weeks ago.
> 
> I hate panic driven price increases! :evil:


I'm glad I bought an XDM a month ago... It's at least $150 more than what I paid at the same store.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

This thing has really got some traction here in the occupied state. One that is most concerning is the attack on ammunition. They want to require it be registered. To include weapon make and model along with serial number. They have a supper majority, as if that is supprising, so they will probably get a large portion of the bill thru they have introduced. 

The fight continues.....


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I wonder if the price at retail is the only one that has shot up? Has anyone been to a mfg website and seen the MSRP jump?

There is already a bill to be introduced by Diane Feinstein. Naturally I wrote senators Hatch and Lee as well as my rep Jim Matheson. In short I made it clear that I would campaign against them as hard as I could if they compromised on "ANY" gun control bill. Strike them all down or they will have a dedicated "BOOT THEM OUT OF OFFICE" advocate in me.

It's not like they are getting anything done anyway. :roll:


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Just do your due diligence and you'll still find reputable companies selling AR's and AR related items without the price gouging. Many of them refuse to play the price gouging game. They are out there, just take your time and find them. I just ordered 8 windowed P-Mags for $15.99 each and recieved them in the mail 4 days later. Shops owners like Gallenson's and people like them should just punch themselves in the face.


----------

